# Keg king temp controller



## jkhlt1210 (31/5/14)

G'day guys just bought a keg king temp controller sorry if I'm stupid but how the hell do you use this thing? I adjusted the highest and lowest temp to 20 degrees which is E1 and E2 but it's not working. The fridge is on 23 and warming up. Please help me!!! The instructions aren't real helpful


----------



## jkhlt1210 (31/5/14)

All I want to know is which setting to go to to set your fermenting temp?? And what does all the others do?


----------



## jkhlt1210 (31/5/14)

Figured it out!!!! Very happy!!!


----------



## bradsbrew (31/5/14)

Your welcome. Glad we could help.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (31/5/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Your welcome. Glad we could help.


 hahaha yes cheers!!!!


----------



## PaleRider (1/6/14)

A bit late, but it may help someone else out in the future.....
Keg King have a youtube video of how to set these units up.....


----------



## Westo (27/6/14)

cool vid i have one of these temp controllers i am currently experimenting with having the probe in a glass of water next to the fermenter to see if i get a more accurate reading also i usually set my temp about 1-2 degrees lower then what i want the the beer to be anyone tried this method?


----------



## GalBrew (27/6/14)

The instructions for this unit are also on the KK website.


----------



## LiquidCurrency (11/7/14)

I find the temp probe works best stuck in a big lump of blu-tak and a small bit of gaffa tape to the side of the fermenter. The probe should get a truer feedback of the fermenter temp.


----------

